
How Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, Restricted Advertising for Trump’s Campaign - docdeek
https://medium.com/@garycoby/twitter-restricts-trump-eb7e48ccf5ff#.x0kc7fpti
======
trome
Your paying a private company to run ads for you and you are surprised when
they kill your ads and refuse your money? Grow up, companies do this all the
time in the advertising industry when their interest conflicts with that of
their customer's.

Twitter isn't a public forum, you are at their mercy when using their servers,
bandwidth, and software to push your agenda.

